# Mundo French Chanson recording, Anthologie Chanson Française roger blanchard ensemble



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah dear bless kind folks of this world, behold this old rustic recording of French Chanson called simply : annthologie de chanson française de 1450 a 1550, ensemble Roger Blanchard, what a copieus plate, you get lot's of composer including big names, and straight foward vocal music, natural approched, sound incredible,even downloaded, suis-je ont ne peux plume clair ils vous faut écoutier ce disque = Am i convincing enought this records amazing even if it date back from 1960, but it's riveting good, incredible selection of french chanson!!

Please folks hail this recording or achievement for an old BnF recording this stand outand hold, very nice very very nice, im amazed myself to enjoy and whitness these old recording of 50-60'' and i have a nack for them, what about you , ladie's & gentlemens.

I love Chanson genra in medievalo-rennaissance perriod , i have like 6 albums of french chanson or more, memory lost, well at least 6, Naxos French chanson being one of thee finest French Chanson , i heard the excellence of Marcel Peres: Fricassé Parisienne(tasty) and have Cinquetenco, i love this stuff what about thee people outhere on talk classical ,you like French Chanson & Chanson Genra?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> suis-je ont ne peux plume clair ils vous faut écoutier ce disque


Tu m'as donné du fil à retordre! Plus pas plume! J'ai cherché et cherché une expression québécoise avec "plume claire" mais enfin rien!

Blanchard is interesting because they sing early music as if they're singing Schubert! I intend to give his ideas more time, there are a lot of recordings on Qobuz now from Bibliothèque nationale de France


----------

